# Want to buy a few shares for a nephew



## ydontu (22 May 2008)

I've never bought shares before.

My nephew is a big Celtic FC fan and I want to buy him £100 worth of shares.

I also want the share cert that I can frame. 

Whats the best way to go about this.


----------



## ClubMan (23 May 2008)

?


----------



## Markjbloggs (23 May 2008)

Any use ?

[broken link removed]


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 May 2008)

Is he over 18?


> The service is only available to UK residents who are 18 or over.


----------



## ydontu (28 May 2008)

Markjbloggs said:


> Any use ?
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
£36 for a single 65p share - not great value


----------



## ydontu (28 May 2008)

ClubMan said:


> ?


 
I was hoping to get some advice from someone that might have done this before rather than just a google search


----------



## ClubMan (28 May 2008)

ydontu said:


> I've never bought shares before.
> 
> My nephew is a big Celtic FC fan and I want to buy him £100 worth of shares.
> 
> ...





ydontu said:


> I was hoping to get some advice from someone that might have done this before rather than just a google search


Why didn't you say that in the first place so?!  Anyway - did you look at the _Google _search results - you might actually learn something.


----------



## galwegian44 (29 May 2008)

Nice to see that you are benefiting from the shared experiences of the members of this forum with helpful and substantial posts to assist you in your objective to get some Celtic shares!!!! I'll bet that you're planning to tell all your friends over a pint this weekend of your positive experiences on AAM.

Anyway, don't let the price put you off as this is a gift rather than an investment and you are paying for the transaction, framing, postage etc. If you indeed want to maximise the number of shares for investment purposes then you need to find the cheapest broker (plenty of posts on AAM on this) and request a share certificate (this will cost you) and then organise the framing yourself.

Purely as a present/gift, you can take a look at http://www.framedshare.co.uk/Product.asp?shareid=293
I'm sure there are more sites out there offering something similar so do a bit of checking (even use Google as recommended) and determine the best value.

I hope your nephew enjoys the present.



ydontu said:


> I've never bought shares before.
> 
> My nephew is a big Celtic FC fan and I want to buy him £100 worth of shares.
> 
> ...


----------



## ClubMan (29 May 2008)

galwegian44 said:


> Nice to see that you are benefiting from the shared experiences of the members of this forum with helpful and substantial posts to assist you in your objective to get some Celtic shares!!!! I'll bet that you're planning to tell all your friends over a pint this weekend of your positive experiences on AAM.


Did you read any of the _Google _search results from the link that I posted? Did you not think any of them were pertinent/helpful?


----------



## galwegian44 (29 May 2008)

Absolutely Clubman, and I do believe I even mentioned that in my response. It's your attitude in general that I have a problem with despite the fact that you provide decent information and are an asset to this site on an unpaid and volunteer basis.



ClubMan said:


> Did you read any of the _Google _search results from the link that I posted? Did you not think any of them were pertinent/helpful?


----------



## ubiquitous (29 May 2008)

galwegian44 said:


> Absolutely Clubman, and I do believe I even mentioned that in my response. It's your attitude in general that I have a problem with despite the fact that you provide decent information and are an asset to this site on an unpaid and volunteer basis.



If you don't like the people who contribute to this site, or their attitude(s), you are always free to bring your custom elsewhere.


----------



## ClubMan (29 May 2008)

galwegian44 said:


> Absolutely Clubman, and I do believe I even mentioned that in my response. It's your attitude in general that I have a problem with


I agree - you do seem to have a problem.


----------



## galwegian44 (29 May 2008)

Don't know where you got the impression that I didn't like Clubman, I respect his knowledge and his contribution to this site, but I believe I am well within my rights to comment on anyone's posts....just as you have with mine.

Isn't this one of the strengths of AAM?

Thanks for your contribution and advice.



ubiquitous said:


> If you don't like the people who contribute to this site, or their attitude(s), you are always free to bring your custom elsewhere.


----------



## galwegian44 (29 May 2008)

Nice to see we can agree on something even if we have differing opinions on other topics 



ClubMan said:


> I agree - you do seem to have a problem.


----------



## ClubMan (29 May 2008)

galwegian44 said:


> Don't know where you got the impression that I didn't like Clubman


Yeah - _ubiquitous _obviously dreamt it up ...





galwegian44 said:


> It's your attitude in general that I have a problem with


----------



## galwegian44 (29 May 2008)

Aaaah, but it's the grey areas and the colour that adds complexity to us human beings where we don't necessarily fall into the opposing Yay or Nay categories.

Let's provide some balance here, I also said:

"I respect his knowledge and his contribution to this site...."
"...you provide decent information and are an asset to this site on an unpaid and volunteer basis."

I may not be a paid up member of your fan club when it comes to your editorial role and your attitude to posters who may not be as knowledgable as you but that doesn't mean I don't actually like you Clubman. If we all agreed on everything then it would be a pretty boring world. I don't like all the people who agree with me or dislike the people that don't.




ClubMan said:


> Yeah - _ubiquitous _obviously dreamt it up ...


----------



## ClubMan (29 May 2008)

Since this thread has gone off the rails I am closing it.


----------

